# Heater Question



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

I've decided to go with a 23L tank. Given that it's 36" in legnth, I'm wondering about heaters. Although it's not a huge volume of water, would a single heater work given the larger footprint of the tank or would I be better off getting two and place them on opposite ends of the tank? I'm just wondering with such a long length, might a single heater have a difficult time evenly covering the entire run of the tank? Again, probably over-thinking things, but it's just something that occurred to me.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

one correctly sized heater is sufficient - if you want to splurge - get an inline heater for your canister filter output. I love mine. otherwise you'll need to calculate the temperature difference between ambient air, and your desired tank temp, to figure out how many watts you'll need to raise the volume of water to the desired temp.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

myself personally I go with two if you have a sump and can be hidden out of sight. Otherwise one appropriately sized for the tank will be fine.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Salinger said:


> I've decided to go with a 23L tank. Given that it's 36" in legnth.


A 23L (6 gallons) tank that is is 3 feet long? What are the dimensions?


----------



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

infolific said:


> A 23L (6 gallons) tank that is is 3 feet long? What are the dimensions?


Sorry, I was referring to a 23 Gallon Long.

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------

